# Errore estrazione stage3

## grizzo

Salve a tutti!

Oggi mi sono buttato nell'avventura dell'installazione di Gentoo. È filato tutto liscio compreso il partizionamento fino allo scaricamento dello Stage3.

Quando arriva il momento di estrarlo dopo un pò di tempo tar mi avverte che non c'è più spazio su disco.

Che devo fare?

Grazie a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## k01

dove stai scompattando lo stage3? sicuro di aver montato correttamente la partizione appena creata? di quanti GB l'hai fatta?

----------

## grizzo

Sto provando Gentoo su un vecchio disco da 15GB.

Ho seguito la guida creando una partizione di boot da 32Mb poi ho fatto una swap da 1700MB e una root da 13000MB.

Ho scaricato lo stage3 nella cartella mnt/gentoo.

----------

## ago

controlla bene con 

```
df -h
```

 che il partizionamento che avevi intenzione di fare è stato fatto correttamente

----------

## Peach

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> controlla bene con 
> 
> ```
> df -h
> ```
> ...

 

ma soprattutto controlla di non essere nel cd quando scompatti lo stage, e' un errore abbastanza banale ma nondimeno frequente.

controlla con 

```
pwd
```

 dove sei.

 :Smile: 

----------

## grizzo

E come faccio ad uscire dal cd? Perchè credo che sia proprio quello l'errore!

----------

## Peach

 *grizzo wrote:*   

> E come faccio ad uscire dal cd? Perchè credo che sia proprio quello l'errore!

 

te non devi uscire dal cd, a te basta seguire la guida ufficiale, e, relativamente a quanto stiamo dicendo, dare il comando 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo
```

, una volta che sei dentro la directory (cosa che puoi verificare con il comando da me scritto nel mio post precedente) puoi scompattare l'archivio che usera' come directory di destinazione quella presente (con -C puoi specificare una directory diversa, "man tar" per maggiori info)

Ti consiglio comunque di riprovare a seguire attentamente la guida e cercare di non tralasciare i passaggi (a volte puo' capitare)

----------

## grizzo

Cavolo è proprio così ho saltato il capitolo riguardo al chroot!  :Embarassed: 

Comunque sono arrivato fino al punto dell'emerge --sync poi ho spento oram se voglio ricominciare monto le partizioni faccio il chroot e continuo giusto?

----------

## ago

certo...monta anche proc e dev  :Smile: 

----------

## grizzo

Ok grazie!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ti ricordo che, se il problema che ti ha spinto ad aprire una discussione viene risolto, devi modificare il primo post e aggiungere al titolo il tag [risolto]

----------

